# Box Stock Form



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hello All:

Welcome to the new Hobby Talk Box Stock Form. The idea of this form is to promote HO Box Stock racing of all types. From Aurora and Johnny Lightning T-jets to old AFX cars and new X-tractions. I'm not the best racer, however, I can build some really quick slot cars. The main reason for this board to share information to help all of us to become better racers and help promote the joy of HO Slot Car Racing to a new generation. Home Box Stock racing I feel is the most fun adults and kids can have at home. With just a track and two cars, you can race like you favorite drivers of Nascar or F1.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Kenny Kaos (Sep 28, 2001)

Looking forward to seeing some of your tips, I've seen your cars run and how you leve many old times in awe at the fest.

Thanks for sponsoring the forum Jon,


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Here's the Basics...........*

For those who have JL's to re-kindle their Aurora nostalgia, lube these cars the same way.

For the newbies, whether new to slots or new to pancake armed cars, put a small drop of oil in the gears(especially under the 1st and 3rd gear. And blow it under), gear shafts/axles (where plastic meets metal), and the arm shaft on the bottom of the chassis.
And don't forget the 10 minute break-in on a 9V battery, 5 minutes in each direction. 

And check the tires for bumps, and trueness.


----------



## Midyear (Jul 7, 2000)

It's great to be here.
Thanks for the support Jon!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks for the welcome, Jon -- nice to be here.

'Doba


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I have a ? where would I post soem items for sell 
I bought out a Hobby Shop and have a decent supply of stuff to unload at really cheap prices 
Please LMK


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Jon,
thanks for stepping up as a sponser :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTaxMan (Jun 26, 2006)

Voxxer said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Welcome to the new Hobby Talk Box Stock Form. The idea of this form is to promote HO Box Stock racing of all types. From Aurora and Johnny Lightning T-jets to old AFX cars and new X-tractions. I'm not the best racer, however, I can build some really quick slot cars. The main reason for this board to share information to help all of us to become better racers and help promote the joy of HO Slot Car Racing to a new generation. Home Box Stock racing I feel is the most fun adults and kids can have at home. With just a track and two cars, you can race like you favorite drivers of Nascar or F1.
> 
> ...


 I just started a club here in Long Beach, CA...just attended my first official race ever...it was a Fray Race...but my druthers are Box Stock...that's what i race...that's what my club prefers...one of my members just bought the new Racemasters Chapperal...nice style to it...

Taxman


----------

